# PhoneManufacturerModelName for Unbranded Lumina 640



## jcorum (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm currently trying to unbrand my AT&T Lumina using the method described in a tutorial that I can't link to because I'm a new user.

For this to work, I need to change the values of PhoneMobileOperatorName and PhoneManufacturerModelName. However, the tutorial only included the PhoneManufacturerModelName for the Lumina 635, not the 640. Is anyone willing to check their unbranded 640's PhoneManufacturerModelName value and share it with me?


----------



## qzem (Dec 11, 2015)

I have unbranded Lumia 640. This is my data, I hope it will help you.

Manufacturer name: RM-1072_1044
Mobile operator: 000-33


----------



## jcorum (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you so much! I seriously appreciate it.


----------



## MrCego (Dec 13, 2015)

qzem said:


> I have unbranded Lumia 640. This is my data, I hope it will help you.
> 
> Manufacturer name: RM-1072_1044
> Mobile operator: 000-33

Click to collapse





So, why don't you do a tutorial? It will be awesome.


----------



## qzem (Dec 14, 2015)

MrCego said:


> So, why don't you do a tutorial? It will be awesome.

Click to collapse



What tutorial? I have bought unbranded Lumia . I am not from USA.


----------



## qzem (Dec 22, 2015)

jcorum said:


> Thank you so much! I seriously appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Have you managed to unbrand your phone? I am asking for my friend who just got the phone from USA.

You can send me link on PM, if you can't post it here yet.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Dec 22, 2015)

Why do you to unbrand it?


----------

